
Show HN: Set custom radio stations for specific, named Spaces on macOS - spenvo
Blog with demo video:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;spencerdailey.com&#x2F;2020&#x2F;05&#x2F;07&#x2F;how-to-give-each-of-your-macs-spaces-a-custom-sound&#x2F;<p>Hello there,<p>After ~2 years of solo-developing CurrentKey Stats, which lets you assign persistent names to Spaces on macOS - I&#x27;ve pushed an update that extends its functionality out of the sandbox. A decent way to demo this was with Broadcasts (an app by indie dev https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;stroughtonsmith), which has AppleScript support.<p>So, as you move between your Spaces (the app calls them Rooms), any number of custom events can be triggered. So you could... turn on Dark Mode for your &quot;Coding&quot; Room only, or... always Mute volume when you move into your &quot;Reading&quot; Room, etc.<p>For my purposes, the macOS sandbox was not too limiting, as long as the user moves an AppleScript into the app&#x27;s Scripts folder (which I provide a shortcut for), all the power is there without limitations.<p>I&#x27;d love to hear any and all feedback -- most of the features in the app that have shipped since launch are by request.<p>Thanks everyone!<p>CurrentKey free on the Mac App Store: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.apple.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;apple-store&#x2F;id1456226992?pt=119982183&amp;ct=hn&amp;mt=8<p>Featured app, Broadcasts: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;broadcasts&#x2F;id1469995354
======
spenvo
If you're having trouble clicking the links above, these should work:

Blog with demo video: [https://spencerdailey.com/2020/05/07/how-to-give-each-
of-you...](https://spencerdailey.com/2020/05/07/how-to-give-each-of-your-macs-
spaces-a-custom-sound/)

CurrentKey free on the Mac App Store: [https://apps.apple.com/app/apple-
store/id1456226992?pt=11998...](https://apps.apple.com/app/apple-
store/id1456226992?pt=119982183&ct=hn&mt=8)

Featured app, Broadcasts:
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/broadcasts/id1469995354](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/broadcasts/id1469995354)

Sorry about that, thanks!

